# ANOTHER Clippers/Bobcats Trade



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Damnit, they just announced on the SCSR that the Clippers have made another move with the Charlotte Bobcats to get the caproom to sign Kobe Bryant. :dead: :sigh: 

Here's the deal...

*Clippers Trade:* 
Melvin Ely
Eddie House

*Bobcats Trade:* 
Two Future Second Round Draft Picks

This makes me think even more that Kobe is signing with the Clippers.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Crapola


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Not only do they have enough money to offer Kobe the max deal again, they still have all of their key players (Elton Brand, Corey Maggette, Chris Kaman, Shaun Livingston, Chris Wilcox, Marko Jaric).

:sigh:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

lol

does this mean that the Shaq and Miami deal isnt going through, if Kobe signs elsewhere?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> does this mean that the Shaq and Miami deal isnt going through, if Kobe signs elsewhere?


It could definitely mean that, in which case I think you guys lucked out. I dont think the Shaq trade made you guys any better, and it definitely sacraficed the future of the team. Plus Wade is a better player with the an open lane to work with.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> It could definitely mean that, in which case I think you guys lucked out. I dont think the Shaq trade made you guys any better, and it definitely sacraficed the future of the team. Plus Wade is a better player with the an open lane to work with.


hey i completely agree thats why i wont get sad if the deal is turned down.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

OT: wats SCSR stands for?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Southern California Sports Report


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Shaq still wont play for the lakers if Kobe is gone.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Doesn't look good for the Lakers. The Clips wouldn't be making moves unless they were sure that Kobe has given them indication that he wants to come there.

This is really not looking good for the Lakers. If he had intended to resign why wouldn't he have done it already. 

I think this makes it obvious now. I can't wrap my mind around Kobe leaving the Lakers or less money and the Clippers.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

:nonono:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

All I can say is if the Clips don't know that they have him sewn up they're pulling out all the stops to remain competitive in the sweepstakes.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Im a clippers fan, and i still honestly think theres more of a chance that kobe is going to the lakers. Less of course than a little while ago before this trade.

It would be GREAT if the clipps do have some kind of guarantee from kobe, but i doubt it. We would have heard something. If the clippers do this trade without a guarantee, and kobe does go to the lakers this should go down as the stupidist move that elgin baylor has ever done in his life. I dont know how he convinced sterling to do this if theres no guarantee from kobe.

The clippers would end up having to spend more money to get a backup center and SG if they let those two guys go for nothing.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Could the Shaq trade delay, be causing Kobe to delay signing, maybe or maybe just wishful thinking. 

The bad feeling that I had just got worse.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

the only party happy from the whole situation is the Bobcats.

IMO miami is  very mixed feelings, whether the deal goes down or not, there won't be too many hard feelings.

Clippers is :sigh: because if Kobe won't come there, the management would be called dumb again for trading Ely and House for almost nothing.

Lakers is  and :heart: for chances of losing the 5 HOFers of the year before... phil, karl being already gone.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Well, my feeling is that the Clippers believe Kobe is ours...

No need to rush and do this trade with no assurance of him coming...

I don't mind the trade regardless, Chalmers (who I don't like) makes House expendable, and he's about $500,000 cheaper, and Ely we've been trying to trade for the past year.

That being said, if we weren't getting Kobe, this trade didn't have to be done RIGHT NOW.

We can offer Kobe the cash and we still have all of our talent...

I'm sipping the kool-aid now...


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> Im a clippers fan, and i still honestly think theres more of a chance that kobe is going to the lakers. Less of course than a little while ago before this trade.
> 
> It would be GREAT if the clipps do have some kind of guarantee from kobe, but i doubt it. We would have heard something. <b> If the clippers do this trade without a guarantee, and kobe does go to the lakers this should go down as the stupidist move that elgin baylor has ever done in his life. I dont know how he convinced sterling to do this if theres no guarantee from kobe.</b>
> ...


I just don't see it that way. It isn't as if Ely and/or House were setting the league on fire. Also, 2 - 2nd round picks from an expansion club means bona fide good draft picks. Elgin has almost always found great draft picks, even though Sterling doesn't resign anybody he doesn't think is worth the "farm".

Also - Kobe would be stupid to go to the Clippers. Since we all know Kobe is NOT stupid, I just don't see this "possible" signing of Kobe as even close to being the real deal.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

If Kobe was so smart he wouldn't be on his way to the courtroom this summer.. 

*think think*


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Doesn't look good for the Lakers. The Clips wouldn't be making moves unless they were sure that Kobe has given them indication that he wants to come there.


I totally disagree, 8 years ago West dumped Peeler and Lynch for a 2nd rounder LONG before Shaq made up his mind. Clippers are just showing Kobe they are serious, it's a risk worth taking.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

I don't think this means as much as you guys are saying. I would just be shocked if he left the Lakers. Why would he do it? The only reason I can muster is that Kobe is very close with Magette??

This just does not make sense at all....


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

Jamel makes a good point; maybe the Clips just wanna have a chance.

The reason this trade was made now, is because the cap was just set, and they needed to get the caproom instantly so Kobe could still have an option for them, not just head to the Lakers.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Chops</b>!
> If Kobe was so smart he wouldn't be on his way to the courtroom this summer..
> 
> *think think*


NICE!!!
:laugh:


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

OT: Rifleman, nice avatar


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

If true, and Kobe goe's to he Clips. Jerry Bussed just got **** slapped by Kobe :laugh:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

This deal has been in place since the beginning of July...they were just waiting for the trade restriction to be over.

Calm down.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> This deal has been in place since the beginning of July...they were just waiting for the trade restriction to be over.
> 
> Calm down.


Are you serious? Where'd you hear that?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Where'd you hear that?


Clippers website

“We began discussions on this transaction in early July, with the goal of creating salary cap flexibility which would allow us to take advantage of any potential opportunities” 
--Elgin Baylor


----------

